# Guide for buying tools?



## unknowneinstein (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm new here and not sure if there is a sticky somewhere for a guide. Anyways I want to start woodworking and have no tools yet. The first project I would like to tackle is building a workbench. I found good plans online that just uses a drill, circular saw and router. Now looking up circular saws, I see that they can range from $30 to several hundred. I don't know what features to look for, whats important, whats not, etc. I know it will vary depending on what you will use it for, but I feel that there are some you should just stay away from. 

Anyways so is there some kind of guide or any advice for buying tools? Right now specifically the 3 I mentioned above but eventually I'll buy other tools.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*let's tak circular saws*

Fist off they come in right and left blade arrangements. A right hand user can more easily see the blade on a left blade saw and vice versa. There are many more righties sold than lefties, but that doesn't mean they will work for you. A left blade saw will fall off with the cut off. ... but who cares? A right blade saw will stay on the workpiece. 

A worm drive or hypoid saw will weigh about 2X what a sidewinder will weigh...who cares? You will if you are working overhead out with it out stretched. Better to use one on a support bench or worktable against a guide, unless you are the Hulk.

Battery powered saws have come a long way and personally I would be lost without my 18 Volt Dewalt compact saw. It's been everywhere with me...up on ladders and scaffolds and on the ground cutting sheathing and siding. I also have a 24 Volt Dewalt, but usually forget that it's there. 

If you want a saw check these out:
http://www.nextag.com/left-hand-circular-saw/compare-html

and www.amazon.com


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i have a skil hd77 wormdrive. it is heavy but has tremendous power. but i'm not doing anything strenuous with it - mainly crosscuts.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

The advice I normally give when it comes to tools is this....buy the best your budget will afford taking into consideration what you will use it for. Buying a good tool only hurts once. Using a crappy one hurts every time. Since initially this will be one of your main tools I would suggest one with plenty of power. Look at the amp ratings. Usually a good indication. All of the main brands offer acceptable saws in my opinion. Hell I have a cheapy skill that I've had for 25 years still going good. Don't overlook quality blades.


----------

